# Did your LG/FBO start during a period of intense stress?



## d681 (Aug 31, 2007)

My LG/FBO started in college (a few years into college) when I had some serious problems with a bunch of people and there was lots of drama at school and lots of people hated me. I was constantly stressed out about that and really paranoid. I was also extremely stressed out about school and constantly studying and worrying about doing poorly in school.What about you guys? When did your LG/FBO start and were you going through any stressful events? What kind of stressful events? How old were you?Does your LG/FBO get worse during during stressful situations?


----------



## Inconceivable (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine started after I got sick from eating at a buffet. I was under a little stress at the time but nothing serious. I was 17 at the time. I think mine does get worse in times of stress because I start to sweat.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Inconceivable said:


> Mine started after I got sick from eating at a buffet. I was under a little stress at the time but nothing serious. I was 17 at the time. I think mine does get worse in times of stress because I start to sweat.


Just curious, have you guys had your wisdom teeth extracted?


----------



## BlueBird Happy (Apr 18, 2011)

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Just curious, have you guys had your wisdom teeth extracted?


ThreeYears...I was thinking the same thing @ wisdom teeth.And yes, the FBO started (I think) during a stressful traumatic period in my life. I also had a gastric ulcer because of all the stress. The acid blockers the Drs gave me for the ulcer & antibiotics created IBS symptoms for me. SInce it seems to date back to this...I am trying probiotics to repopulate my gut bacteria. Hope it works for last 10-20% FBO not taken care of by Fodmaps for me. Currently the probiotics are making all symptoms worse which I heard is common in the first weeks.


----------



## Inconceivable (Jul 11, 2011)

I have not, but I definitely need to have them removed as they are seriously crowding my mouth.


ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Just curious, have you guys had your wisdom teeth extracted?


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Inconceivable said:


> I have not, but I definitely need to have them removed as they are seriously crowding my mouth.


I'm getting mine removed during March (Spring Break) and I have a theory THEY are the problem. We spend hours upon hours scouring through documents, research papers, websites, videos, PRODUCTS, etc. and nothing works. However, none of us think to have our mouths checked for wisdom teeth (or other rotten teeth)? They told me at the dentist about a year ago I needed my wisdom teeth pulled (at least 2 but preferably all 4) and I didn't pay attention but recently I've been reading through archived posts and some people cured their FBO by getting their wisdom/rotten teeth pulled out.


----------



## Inconceivable (Jul 11, 2011)

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> I'm getting mine removed during March (Spring Break) and I have a theory THEY are the problem. We spend hours upon hours scouring through documents, research papers, websites, videos, PRODUCTS, etc. and nothing works. However, none of us think to have our mouths checked for wisdom teeth (or other rotten teeth)? They told me at the dentist about a year ago I needed my wisdom teeth pulled (at least 2 but preferably all 4) and I didn't pay attention but recently I've been reading through archived posts and some people cured their FBO by getting their wisdom/rotten teeth pulled out.


It's something I do plan to have done in the near future but I'm not sure it's the source of my odor as they, nor the couple bad teeth I have now, were present when my odor started.


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

The topic of wisdom teeth has been brought up before. I had mine removed a few years ago but it did nothing for odor even though one of my wisdom teeth was only partially erupted and harbored some decayed food in the crevices that brushing and flossing couldn't get rid of. No one ever complained that my breath smelled bad though. My dentist and the dental hygienist didn't notice anything during cleanings either (I asked.) For some reason (money maybe), most dentists recommend getting them removed even if you don't have any problems. Brothers and sisters were all talked into getting the procedure but parents still have theirs. None of them have body odor issues like I do/did.Easy way to check if odor is from tooth is to rub the tooth/area with a moist q-tip and sniff. I did that on both sides: one side had no odor, the other was smelly. To answer the original question: I also got sick from an undercooked steak at a restaurant but full blown IBS and excess gas took about 2-3 months to show up (and I was stressed then). Guess the bacteria needed time and a compromised environment to work its magic. LG came eventually after I got better control over IBS/gas. I know IBS happened when I was 13. Not sure about LG but I think I started noticing it at 22-23 when I was in Grad School. No more stress than usual but that's certainly enough. It does get worse when stressed but most medical conditions can worsen when under stress.


----------



## Silent (Nov 27, 2011)

My catalyst was smoking pot. I would get paranoid, sweaty, and weird and eventually it progressed to a twitching ass and a leaking feeling. I started going to the bathroom and wiping when I would feel the sensation.


----------



## missy2009 (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought my wisdom teeth were the source of my FBO so I got them out about two years ago and the FBO is still here.I attribute my FBO to either acid reflux which caused anxiety or getting off of effexor where I had diarrhea as withdrawl symptoms which ended effects being constipation and FBO. The smell seems to be worse when I am warm or stressed.


----------



## flatulence1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

My LG and FBO started when I was 13 first week in junior high school (I am 29 now). I was incredibly nervous. I have looked at this forum the last couple of days and I have found that many seem to have the same story. Maybe it has something to do with puberty and high stress. Stress it was for sure anyway.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

mine started when i was 14 about 3 months into the first year. really wasnt too stressful, i have no idea why it started, no problems, I actually had a girlfriend whom her and i had a very fun and active relationship with eachother, no drama. it was amazing actually, no bullshit whatsoever, and then it started to happen, she understood which was great as she was the only one who i talked about it to at the time (made it know to my family/doctors early this year in the second semester of grade 10). Though the LG took over my head and i broke up with her and most connections with people. Im in grade 11 now and im doing way better. Anyways thats how it started for me. Contrary to what others have to say, life for me was stress/drama free which was amazing


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> mine started when i was 14 about 3 months into the first year. really wasnt too stressful, i have no idea why it started, no problems, I actually had a girlfriend whom her and i had a very fun and active relationship with eachother, no drama. it was amazing actually, no bullshit whatsoever, and then it started to happen, she understood which was great as she was the only one who i talked about it to at the time (made it know to my family/doctors early this year in the second semester of grade 10). Though the LG took over my head and i broke up with her and most connections with people. Im in grade 11 now and im doing way better. Anyways thats how it started for me. Contrary to what others have to say, life for me was stress/drama free which was amazing


Hi DomB..mine also started without any big stress i was 20 yrs of age when i had this curse happened and now i'm 34 still dealing with it but after this started it was not much in the beginning but with the time it get worse and the only thing i did'n get is my family and my friend never detect any odor from me they even swear upon GOD that i dont have any kind of odor but when i see ppl reactions it tells me some other story and i tell my family and friends abt the reactions they say it's human nature..and 1 more thing bro i need a big favor which is plzz tell me abt ur success diet plan b'cauz i'm getting married in a month and dont wanna ruin my wedding..i'll be waiting for ur reply thax bro..


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

desprate said:


> Hi DomB..mine also started without any big stress i was 20 yrs of age when i had this curse happened and now i'm 34 still dealing with it but after this started it was not much in the beginning but with the time it get worse and the only thing i did'n get is my family and my friend never detect any odor from me they even swear upon GOD that i dont have any kind of odor but when i see ppl reactions it tells me some other story and i tell my family and friends abt the reactions they say it's human nature..and 1 more thing bro i need a big favor which is* plzz tell me abt ur success *diet plan b'cauz i'm getting married in a month and dont wanna ruin my wedding..i'll be waiting for ur reply thax bro..


Granted what I had to offer was not a cure.

However, through effort, it will reduce your symptoms.

Short of a cure, there is nothing else other than effort.

Effort to reduce your anxiety, to strengthen your body, and to reduce the load on your system.

If you are searching for that magic bullet you will find yourself drastically search of time.

Are you averse to effort?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

desprate said:


> Hi DomB..mine also started without any big stress i was 20 yrs of age when i had this curse happened and now i'm 34 still dealing with it but after this started it was not much in the beginning but with the time it get worse and the only thing i did'n get is my family and my friend never detect any odor from me they even swear upon GOD that i dont have any kind of odor but when i see ppl reactions it tells me some other story and i tell my family and friends abt the reactions they say it's human nature..and 1 more thing bro i need a big favor which is plzz tell me abt ur success diet plan b'cauz i'm getting married in a month and dont wanna ruin my wedding..i'll be waiting for ur reply thax bro..


What I did does not and cannot take a month, infact, the first 3 months is probably the time frame where you will not see much results at all. Note that it took me over six months to get to where I am now. Let me add, through other people following my advise, some have found what I have found (control) and some have found little results in reducing their odor, and some found mixed results. I say this because you may not have any results from doing it, though it never hurts to try.

Much like what common response's moral had to say in his post above, my technique is not a magic pill that will get you results in a day, nor will results come with little effort. It takes weeks of testing to get accomplished. None the less, you can still try, and i will help you as much as possible.

My technique is the Trigger Food technique. Through months of testing, testing about 1 food every 3 - 7 days. Starting out is very hard to do, because all the food you eat is an unknown trigger. You\ll find later on some foods you considered to be safe or not a trigger food at the start actually is a trigger food. What you do is eat a larger portion of a particular food - chicken for example. Note that everything you consume is taken into account. So eating plain chicken with no sauce would be ideal. The following day, or even night you see how smelly you get. Simple as that. The complicated part is finding out which food, from the food you need to find out the ingredient, mixture, additives. All of which you need to take into account. You need to test out the food one at a time, one food might be ok, but the additives or sauces may not be. These are the things you need to think about.

Be weary of eating out, because you will never know whats in the food on menus. Also be weary of heavily processed food as it also might be a trigger. Some more common or big trigger for others and I include:

Red Meats

Lactose Enzyme (Dairy)

Heavy Fructose

Heavy Wheat

Junk Food

Soda Pop

Coffee

Smoking cigs/tabacco related substances

Various Sauces for meats

Alchohol

These are some starters you can try out, as for the rest of food, you need to be smart and figure it out for yourself, things that trigger for me wont be for you. Part of being smart is knowing what foods combine to give you another (milk/potatoes = mashed potatoes, ect). Another part of being smart is putting in whatr you take out. Part of taking out red meat comes low iron, anemia. I suggest taking lactose free meal supplement drinks, they will keep you healthy. I take two a day. These are the basics, any more questions please ask.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

ALSO THIS IS NOT A CURE, DO NOT MISTAKE IT FOR ONE. IT IS MERELY CONTROL OR REDUCED EFFECTS.

I also like to think a healthy mind is very helpful. What I suggest, is lots of water, and daily or bi-daily running/exercise. IT is important for the stresses and anxiety. This alone can reduce smells, and you feel great/energized when you do it. When you run, make sure its until and beyond you sweat.


----------



## DexterFBO (Jan 24, 2013)

Various reasons i can think of when my leaky gas started.

-had the flu, twice in a couple weeks. take anti biotics for first time in years

-started new job- have had social anxiety for years=stress but was free of fbo/leaky gas/IBS D when started for first month.

- straining to poo in mornings before work

-worked full time jobs + 2 night classes- started to smell lleaky gas

all happened around the same time when i started feeling HELL.

good news is that every symptom is much less then when it started but still not completely gone, hopefully it is going away


----------

